# Aroun z Vorl in a Roadster



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

pic.......


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like you would need to pack a really good pair of thick rubber gloves !
That is one hell of a challenge for any car/driver , let alone an EV.. 500km every day for 3 months non stop !

Does anyone have an EV camper van ?


----------



## electricmobile.ru (Jan 14, 2011)

Rafael De Mestre visit Vinnytsya (Ukraine) 16/12/2015.
1st photo: Rafael and me charging his Tesla by 3phases 32A 
2nd photo: Admin of my site, Rafael and me near Diy EV Tavria 
More photos you can see *here*.


----------

